# Gov't Mule



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The Mule will be playing at the Koolhaus in Toronto on Friday, December 1st. They are great live. If you get a chance, check them out. I know I am!evilGuitar:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mario said:


> The Mule will be playing at the Koolhaus in Toronto on Friday, December 1st. They are great live. If you get a chance, check them out. I know I am!evilGuitar:


Man, I wish they would play at Massey Hall or some other theater type venue. I'm getting too old to go stand in a bar for 4-5 hours :smile:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> The Mule will be playing at the Koolhaus in Toronto on Friday, December 1st. They are great live. If you get a chance, check them out. I know I am!evilGuitar:



Hey Mario.....I'm in !!! Let's try to get together beforehand. Have a little nosh. 
I saw them there last time. I agree. I would like to sit down after 2-3hrs. Oh well at least they are coming.

Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Hey Mario.....I'm in !!! Let's try to get together beforehand. Have a little nosh.
> I saw them there last time. I agree. I would like to sit down after 2-3hrs. Oh well at least they are coming.
> 
> Pete


 I'll see you there!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Would love to see these guys live but with X-mas coming I doubt I can afford to go.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The concert was fantastic! That was THE show of the year for myself.:banana: If they are playing elsewear in Canada, I strongly suggest checking them out. As a side note, the opening band was a guy called Donovan Frankenreiker. He and his band put on a great show.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> The concert was fantastic! That was THE show of the year for myself.:banana: If they are playing elsewear in Canada, I strongly suggest checking them out. As a side note, the opening band was a guy called Donovan Frankenreiker. He and his band put on a great show.


PHUCK!!!!!!!!!! 
Completely forgot about it. :frown:


----------

